# Subtitles For 3D movies ?



## troyen

While watching 3D movies on my samsung tv, I was unable to see my .srt extensions subtitles properly.


On 2D movies, there is no problem. Is there a way to modify the subtitles to be viewed correctly?


----------



## icester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troyen* /forum/post/19448729
> 
> 
> While watching 3D movies on my samsung tv, I was unable to see my .srt extensions subtitles properly.
> 
> 
> On 2D movies, there is no problem. Is there a way to modify the subtitles to be viewed correctly?



You have to burn it in, in a movie editor such as Sony's Vegas.

The real time subtitling is not supported properly.



Mathew Orman


----------



## troyen

Thank you for yor reply.


I have downloaded sidebyside version 3d movies, with mkv ektensions, not iso files.

I put the subtitle files in the directory, tv shows it correctly. When i turn the Tv to 3D sbs mode, the subtitle is not shown properly, because it mixes two frames to make one 3D frame. Is there any solution for sidebyside movies.


----------



## icester




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *troyen* /forum/post/19450022
> 
> 
> Thank you for yor reply.
> 
> 
> I have downloaded sidebyside version 3d movies, with mkv ektensions, not iso files.
> 
> I put the subtitle files in the directory, tv shows it correctly. When i turn the Tv to 3D sbs mode, the subtitle is not shown properly, because it mixes two frames to make one 3D frame. Is there any solution for sidebyside movies.



Try to doubling the length and text of each subtitle line in subtitle file.

Example:

//----------------------------------- Hello! ------------------------////----------------------------------- Hello! ------------------------//



Mathew Orman


----------



## troyen

Its difficuilt to do that. It takes time and boring.


I had used WD Live media player. It had destroyed the subtitle viewing.


Now i turned back to samsung share manager and DLNA properties of TV is sufficient for the time being to watch sbs movies with subtitles properly.


----------



## Justin-Dawson

I'm actually dealing with the same problem... the big A?


I was playing around with TSMuxer on the weekend and there appears to be options for subtitle placement when you have the accompanying srt file to transcode into the video. It looks like you can choose how many pixels you'd like the sibtitles placed from the left or right (defaults to center). If you place the subtitles on either the left or right side of the SBS MKV, they should appear to be centered when the TV is flipped into SBS mode. Couple problems with this:


1. Since the subtitles will only be displayed on every other frame, they'll be hard to read (only one eye will be able to see the subtitles which will be annoying).


2. If the subtitles are "long enough" they'll cross the center line and we'll have the cross issues.


3. When the image is stretched out to full screen, the subtitle font will be distorted.


I think the only way around the issue will be the manual "double the subtitles" procedures but like you, I'm not thrilled about doing this.


----------



## troyen

Code:


Code:


1
00:11:08,334 --> 00:11:10,585
                                                                            May the All Mother...

2
00:11:10,670 --> 00:11:12,837
                                                                         ...smile upon our first meeting.

3
00:11:12,838 --> 00:11:16,049
                                                                              Not bad. You sound
                                                                                a little formal.

4
00:11:17,218 --> 00:11:19,511
                                                                           I studied for five years...

5
00:11:19,512 --> 00:11:21,596
                                                                          ...but there is much to learn.

6
00:42:50,359 --> 00:42:53,236
                                                                           Calm people, calm.

For 3D sbs movies , the subtitle will be in a form like above.


Avatar 3D Half-SBS subtitle is in attachment as sample.

Is there a way to convert quickly like this?


While Normal subtitle file
Quote:

1

00:00:03,000 --> 00:00:08,500

Film gerçek olaylara

dayanmaktadır. Karakterler...


2

00:00:08,500 --> 00:00:12,500

...ve olaylar kurgulanıp,

diyaloglar canlandırılmıştır.


3

00:00:16,000 --> 00:00:21,000

Çevirmen: panconur

 

Avatar3DHalf-SBS.zip 2.4541015625k . file


----------



## Justin-Dawson

What do the numbers after the comma in the time stamp mean?


----------



## taz291819

Milliseconds.


----------



## Justin-Dawson

So we'll have to manually determine spacing for each individual line so that the doubled subtitle has the same starting point when flipped into SBS... well ****.


Does anybody know how many characters a line of subtitle text can be? Hopefully it's the same for the majority of sources... this sucks.


Here's hoping somebody just codes SBS subtitle suport into their muxer. Maybe I'll post this on the TSMuxer and MKV2VOB forums...


----------



## jhoff80

If you play with ffdshow, then there's an option for stereoscopic placement of subtitles, which displays the subs twice, once on the left and once on the right side, for use with side-by-side playback. Not sure if there's really any solution for other players though.


----------



## Justin-Dawson

I saw that but couldn't get the subs to show with my SBS MKV movie (with the srt file in the directory, PS3 told me the file was corrupt upon starting playback). Maybe I'll look into this a little more...


----------



## iqman152

Quote:

Originally Posted by *troyen* 
Thank you for yor reply.


I have downloaded sidebyside version 3d movies, with mkv ektensions, not iso files.

I put the subtitle files in the directory, tv shows it correctly. When i turn the Tv to 3D sbs mode, the subtitle is not shown properly, because it mixes two frames to make one 3D frame. Is there any solution for sidebyside movies.
Where do you downloaded sidebyside version 3d movies with mkv ektensions?


----------



## troyen

İ dont know whether it is correct to give another site link. İf so, delete the link


Torrent and web sites for 3D sbs or iso files

***********


----------



## mgkdragn

Just another reason for me to avoid sub titled films ..


----------



## troyen

3DSubtitler is the program for subtitle for 3D movies

http://84.27.10.123/3DSubtitler


----------



## perfectdark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgkdragn* /forum/post/19641185
> 
> 
> Just another reason for me to avoid sub titled films ..



I would agree... but what about AVATAR .... you need the subtitles for Navi speaking parts


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perfectdark* /forum/post/19641198
> 
> 
> I would agree... but what about AVATAR .... you need the subtitles for Navi speaking parts



One Avatar viewing was more than enough for me ..


----------



## jkim5453

FWIW: Boxee Box can display UI elements and soft-subs properly when in side-by-side or top-and-bottom mode.


----------



## perfectdark

Here is an application made to convert subtitles to SBS

http://84.27.10.123/3DSubtitler


----------



## solemio777

Yeah, works great. Subtitler produces an idx and a subfile.

When you add the idx to the mkv - container ( most 3d sbs films are in mkv ), the subs work great on media - player or another player on pc.

But when I play the new mkv with use of a hardware-mediaplayer that displays on my TV, the subs seem to dissapear.

Probably the solution is to burn the idx subs permanently in de videopart of the mkv.

Who knows to do just that?

Greetings from Holland, Jan


----------



## Yif3ng

Converted the srt using 3D subtitler and merged the file to my mkv using mkvmerge. But no subtitles showed up while playing the mkv file using my AC Ryan Media Player. Can someone advise me on this? I tried several vertical positioning as I thought it might have been hidden but still no subs.


----------



## jpnn80

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Yif3ng* 
Converted the srt using 3D subtitler and merged the file to my mkv using mkvmerge. But no subtitles showed up while playing the mkv file using my AC Ryan Media Player. Can someone advise me on this? I tried several vertical positioning as I thought it might have been hidden but still no subs.








Same problem here, so until someone has the solution, I found this working tool:

http://www.networkedmediatank.com/sh....php?tid=47904


----------



## Leonos

The ACRyan does not support MKV's with idx/sub or bluray .sup files muxen into it.


What will work for you and will give you the best quality is:

- create a bluray subtitle, .sup

- with txMuxer, mux the MKV + the generated .sup file to a bluray folder (check bluray folder in txMuxer)

- with Imgburn, create an .iso file from the generated folders BDMV and CERTIFICATE


You can copy this .iso to your ACRyan and it will play perfect.

You get bluray .sup quality subtitles, much better that vobsub.

It's nice and clean to only have .iso on your ACRyan's harddisk


(I have a ACRyan myself and I always do it like this)


----------



## roger561




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos* /forum/post/20494579
> 
> 
> The ACRyan does not support MKV's with idx/sub or bluray .sup files muxen into it.
> 
> 
> What will work for you and will give you the best quality is:
> 
> - create a bluray subtitle, .sup
> 
> - with txMuxer, mux the MKV + the generated .sup file to a bluray folder (check bluray folder in txMuxer)
> 
> - with Imgburn, create an .iso file from the generated folders BDMV and CERTIFICATE
> 
> 
> You can copy this .iso to your ACRyan and it will play perfect.
> 
> You get bluray .sup quality subtitles, much better that vobsub.
> 
> It's nice and clean to only have .iso on your ACRyan's harddisk
> 
> 
> (I have a ACRyan myself and I always do it like this)





Oh my god, after five months trying to find a solution, I read your tip and everything

work, you deserve a prize! I loved your tip, it worked

wonderfully. I so thank you after this journey of errors.


----------



## fedexq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roger561* /forum/post/20589510
> 
> 
> Oh my god, after five months trying to find a solution, I read your tip and everything
> 
> work, you deserve a prize! I loved your tip, it worked
> 
> wonderfully. I so thank you after this journey of errors.



Any one knows, if it work at wdtv live plus?


----------



## nir

Hello, it's work BUT the tsmuxer is not accept my sound file, I add the mkv movie file, the tsmuxer say "some tracks not recognized this tracks was ignored" I made iso file and it's work, the subtitle are at the center and very good, but this is with no sound, please help!!!!!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonos* /forum/post/20494579
> 
> 
> The ACRyan does not support MKV's with idx/sub or bluray .sup files muxen into it.
> 
> 
> What will work for you and will give you the best quality is:
> 
> - create a bluray subtitle, .sup
> 
> - with txMuxer, mux the MKV + the generated .sup file to a bluray folder (check bluray folder in txMuxer)
> 
> - with Imgburn, create an .iso file from the generated folders BDMV and CERTIFICATE
> 
> 
> You can copy this .iso to your ACRyan and it will play perfect.
> 
> You get bluray .sup quality subtitles, much better that vobsub.
> 
> It's nice and clean to only have .iso on your ACRyan's harddisk
> 
> 
> (I have a ACRyan myself and I always do it like this)


----------



## nir

Hello, it's work BUT the tsmuxer is not accept my sound file, I add the mkv movie file, the tsmuxer say "some tracks not recognized this tracks was ignored" I made iso file and it's work, the subtitle are at the center and very good, but this is with no sound, please help!!!!!


----------



## fits79

Is there any procedure so i can see 3D GREEK SUBTITLES to my samsung ue40d6000 because i have try to make idx/sub from srt with program 3dsubtitler 2.7.1.0 but the 3dtv doesn't regonise it at all.


SO CAN YOU SUGGEST ME SOMETHING????


----------



## nir

Hello.

Look for "MKVMERGE GUI". after download take the movie and take the sound file out, save it.

After you did the sub file.

Go to "txmuxer" choose the new movie file without sound. Then mux the sub file and the movie together. save it. go back to MkvMerge add the sound file and the new movie with sub you made. It may work.

TxMuxer usually accept all sound fils but some time not.


----------



## fits79

Is there any easy program that create 3d subtitles from simple srt files that samsung 3d tv's support.


Already try the 3dsubtitler and i was try both idx/sub or sup internal or external on 3d mkv files but neither of these it works.

It worked ONLY with external media player product NOT WITH SAMSUNG INTERNAL MEDIA PLAYER WHY IS THAT HAPPENING?


----------



## calcujet

Please try GOM player

You may search it from google and it is free


----------



## fits79

ONE MORE TIME....


I DON'T WANT PLAYER but program that can convert the simple srt subtitle file into 3d subtitles files the gom player you suggest me IT DOESN'T DO THE WORK i want so is useless...


----------



## Carlos Martinez

I have tried what you suggest, but the program doesn't recognize or accept the sub file I created with 3DSubtitler.


Also the file Tsmuxer creates is a TS file, not an MKV file. How will MKVMerge accept that?


----------

